# TBT Top Givers: December 18th - The Little Drummer Boy



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 18th! Gracelia finished in first place, with an impressive 809 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be recognized as *The Little Drummer Boy*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 18th*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Gracelia*8092piichinu6533The Hidden Owl3534Maruchan1505KaydeeKrunk1356Jacob_lawall1187DaCoSim1178Blizzard1159skarmoury10810Ayaya10711Crash9212Monkey D Luffy8513Pokemanz7214FancyThat6214chocotaco136214KerysEliza_6214Bloobloop6214Sholee6214pokedude7296214peterjohnson6214Jubaboo6214roseflower62


----------



## piichinu (Dec 19, 2015)

NO FK MY LIFE BYE IM OUT

congrats gracelia


----------



## Jacob (Dec 19, 2015)

good game @ Piichinu

congrats *Gracelia *


----------



## Javocado (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats gracie grace
that periwinkle look good on you son


----------



## piichinu (Dec 19, 2015)

Shut up Jacob I broke the law for tjis


----------



## Amilee (Dec 19, 2015)

Holy moly 800 points o.o 
Congrats! C:


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 19, 2015)

WHOA! Grace! Holy moly! Congrats!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2015)

thank you guys xoxoxo !!!!
rip my wallet tho, but it was worthwhile gifting and surprising most people n__nb

@jav: u know ur colours! periwinkle is where its at


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 19, 2015)

Rum pum pum pum!  Congrats Gracelia!  That song is full of memories for me. Wear your title proudly!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 19, 2015)

You were leaps and bounds above the first place finishers thus far! Set the bar high!


----------



## roseflower (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia!
Yay I?m on the list again ^^


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 19, 2015)

＼＼\ ٩(๑❛ワ❛๑)و //／／

*CONGRATS GRACELIA *

An astonishing 809 *gasped* Excellent indeed!!!!​


----------



## Meliara (Dec 19, 2015)

WHOOA Grace! Way to go!!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia!
poor piichinu tho lol

Is anyone going for tomorrow (grinch?) Dont wanna compete with anyone lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay! Congrats gracelia!!!! Ha! I stood NO chance! Ha!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 19, 2015)

omg grats gracelia!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Conrats! Wow that was close
rip piichinu


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia.
Pray for piichinu.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nvm ignore me I'm stoopid


----------



## Heyden (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> Congrats Gracelia.
> Pray for piichinu.


praying ;'(


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia!  And congrats to all that made it on the list.


----------



## Araie (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia! 809.. yeah, I give up on these ranks.


----------



## Shinigamii (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia cx


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2015)

OMG that 809 points 0.0...

Nevertheless, congrats!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2015)

thank you!
ill pray 4 everyone ｢(ﾟﾍﾟ)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 19, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> thank you!
> ill pray 4 everyone ｢(ﾟﾍﾟ)



bless you


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 19, 2015)

CONGRATS GRACELIA!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

I didn't even think I'd gifted enough to make the list...
And TBT has a ranking event now...?


----------



## Sholee (Dec 19, 2015)

whooo 800+ points!! grats gracelia!


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Gracelia!!! I think this is my fav color c:


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats. I'm so glad I was even mentioned


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm just happy I made top 5 on one of the days, makes me feel good bro.


----------

